# Prepping for summer storage



## ludespeedny (Nov 21, 2015)

My CCR 2000 was pretty much run out of gas the last snowfall. My question is would you just run the rest of gas out of it and store, or put stabil and more gas in it and run it a bit?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Just run it dry and LEAVE IT THAT WAY.


----------



## Snow Gone (Jan 29, 2016)

I always run my blower dry and, if the carb bowl has a drain, I press that until completely empty. I do not like to keep gas in a small engine over the summer even with Stabil in it. It gets hot where I live so gas can lose volatility even with stabilizer. 

I do use a stabilizer during the snow season because I buy 5 gallons at a time. Sometimes I have to refill it before spring and sometimes I have gas left over for my mower. The stabilizer keeps the gas in good shape throughout the winter season.


----------

